# Ein HTTP-request aus Java heraus senden



## mambo (5. Mai 2006)

Habe diesen Beitrag ins Forum bei Applet geschrieben, passt aber vielleicht besser hier rein:

www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=31271


----------



## Murray (5. Mai 2006)

Suchst Du so etwas?

```
java.awt.Image img = java.awt.Toolkit.getDefautlToolkit().getImage(
    new java.net.URL( "http://www.somewhere.de/images/myimage.png"));
```


----------



## mambo (5. Mai 2006)

Hmm, gute Frage...

Also zu Zeit wird das Bild bei mir nicht direkt übertragen sondern beim client, also local auf die Platte mittels filechooser geschrieben. 
Im näcshten Schritt wird dann auf einer HTML Seite auf einen Button "Durchsuchen" geklickt um das Bild zu suchen und dann auf den Server zu übetragen, um es dort mit anderen Bildern zu vergleichen.

Soll jetzt aber so laufen das es direkt aus dem Applet heraus übertragen wird ohne diesen Umweg !!!


----------



## meez (8. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht hilft dir das: http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/httpclient/


----------

